# Chinese hackers access India's top secret defence files



## abhijangda (Apr 6, 2010)

Major Indian missile and armament systems may have been compromised as Chinese hackers have reportedly broken into top secret files of the Indian Defence Ministry and embassies around the world. 

Among the systems leaked out could be Shakti, the just introduced advanced artillery combat and control system of the Indian Army and the country's new mobile missile defence system called the Iron Dome. 
A new report called 'Shadow in the Clouds' by Canadian and American researchers based at the University of Toronto has said that a spy operation called 'Shadow Network' based out of China has tapped into top secret files of the Indian government. 
In the investigations conducted over eight months, the report claimed that systematic cyber espionage was carried out from servers located in China that "compromised" government, business, academic and other computer network systems in India. 
The report finds that Indian government related entities, both in India and throughout the world, had been thoroughly compromised. 
These included computers at Indian embassies in Belgium, Serbia, Germany, Italy, Kuwait, the United States, Zimbabwe, and the High Commissions of India in Cyprus and the United Kingdom. 
"These include documents from the Offices of the Dalai Lama and agencies of the Indian national security establishment," the report said.

Read On *news.in.msn.com/internalsecurity/news/article.aspx?cp-documentid=3771251


----------



## krinish (Apr 8, 2010)

This is chilling!!!

Turning the tables on a China-based  computer espionage gang, Canadian and United States computer security  researchers have monitored a spying operation for the past eight months,  observing while the intruders pilfered classified and restricted  documents from the highest levels of the Indian Defense Ministry.		

*www.nytimes.com/2010/04/06/science/06cyber.html?pagewanted=1&hp


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 8, 2010)

deserved...keep on u$ing "0ld is g0ld" ASP 0n Window$ based servers.......


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2010)

i agree with the above statement...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 8, 2010)

politician are eating our country.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

Rather incompetent web designers.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

Just to see the quality of the Govt IT brach employees just visit some of their official sites and you will understand how noob they are!!!!!! Fadia might help govt


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 9, 2010)

One good feature in windows

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/9073/dragdrw.th.jpg


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 9, 2010)

I think we digit forum members must take security of Indian govt. computers.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

NIGHTMARE said:


> One good feature in windows
> 
> *img146.imageshack.us/img146/9073/dragdrw.th.jpg


nice one 

BTw. they hacked 800 emails of Dalai Lama which were tagged top secret and 3000 other emails regarding Defence secrets.I guess the old political issue is dragging India into a big problem.
Indian security professionals should also hire hackers


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 10, 2010)

@ the government.

Agree with AJ


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 16, 2010)

Why arn't Indians hacking into Chinese secret docs or for that any thing chinese.
   Is it because everything like coding and programming is done in Chinese


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 16, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> Why arn't Indians hacking into Chinese secret docs or for that any thing chinese.
> Is it because everything like coding and programming is done in Chinese


Reason is simple dude, India is peace loving nation, dont want to tense relations with China. Moreover, hacking into Chinese computer will not be a good way to defeat China.
Peeth peeche waar karna to kayro ka kaam hain, Bhartiye kayar thodi na hote hain.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 17, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> Reason is simple dude, India is peace loving nation, dont want to tense relations with China. Moreover, hacking into Chinese computer will not be a good way to defeat China.
> Peeth peeche waar karna to kayro ka kaam hain, Bhartiye kayar thodi na hote hain.



  Thanks for letting me know.Only this was missing.


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 17, 2010)

india should learn....


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 17, 2010)

India should take help of biggest IT giants like Microsoft, Google to develop most secure system...wht say....?


----------



## shravan (Apr 17, 2010)

The Govt should pay even lesser money and employ even more retarded coders. The best are anyway reserved for export purposes. Thats what our Country seems to be good at. Exporting services, talent and people!

Cheers to INC! Maybe we should export our politicians too! That'd do us good...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 19, 2010)

Window Error Music 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UQTkNGObWo


----------



## Ecko (Apr 21, 2010)

IT is no field being recognized by Indian Defense ...they say Computer Science but no Information Technology
ftw N00bs


----------

